# mount --bind?



## Gabriel Camiro (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm trying to mount /Volumes to my home so I can access all files through ftp. I'm in a local network, no risk of hacking at all.
I use that a lot in linux with mount --bind /anydirectory /home
But under macosx I get :Block device required


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 11, 2006)

Have you checked the man pages for mount in Mac OS X's Terminal?  I wouldn't see why this wouldn't work, unless it's just a Linux thing.

By the by, I just recently found out about the "mount --bind" myself when trying to FTP to a site I was testing on a Debian box.


----------

